# Joining Two Hutches and a Run



## Louiseandfriends

Right, I decided that I think my buns are fed up of me taking them to and from their runs everyday and they need to be able to have the freedom to do what they like! Currently, I have two double layer hutches next to each other for the night time and a large run with a shelter for the day time. I was thinking of joining all three together to make a nice Bunnyvile! 

(My hutches are Lazybones LB-314 and LB-335)

We've spent so much money on the animals so for, my parent's wont be willing to buy anymore hutches. :/ Attaching the run will be fine I think, it's just the hutches. I could move them into the same hutch, but I'd like them to have their own separate spaces if they needed more room. I'm not brilliant at DIY, but I was thinking of connecting the hutches together by cutting out holes in the wire sides and attaching a tube between them.

Tubes are a problem though. What should I use? My ideas: 
Fabric tube - I don't know if it will be strong enough or predator proof. 
Willow tube - My rabbits are quite small, so they may just about fit through a 5" gap. I know it's for piggies and rats, but as far as I know willow is okay for rabbits too.

Or are there any other tubes you guys think will be suitable? 
Alternatively, I could put them back-to-back and get a carpenter to cut a hole for them.

Thoughts and new ideas are welcomed, as long as they are not too complicated or expensive!
Thank you. xx


----------



## Lil Miss

yur hutches really arent big enough, and what size is your run?

your best option would actually be to scrap the hutches (as they are miles too small) and get a playhouse or shed and attach it to a run with a cat flap

bare in mind for just 2 rabbits you need atleast 6ft x 6ft of running space
hutches should be no smaller then 6ft x 2ft on a single level, or 5ft x 2ft on a double level

neither of the tubes you have put are suitable, neither are bunny proof let alone predator proof


----------



## Lopside

Neither willow nor fabric as they are easily chewed through. Have a look at Runaround.co.uk for a great tube idea.


----------



## kate_7590

Sorry but those hutches are tiny! Not suitable for your bunnies.
You need to first buy suitable hutches and runs, you can get hutches with runs permanently attached, which would do what you are wanting.
Or you could buy a shed and have a run attached via a cat flap


----------



## hazyreality

If the mesh panel on the side is the same size on both, why not put them side by side, screw them together and remove both of those end panels?
Do they go out in the run together and then back into seperate hutches now? 
If so, you will need to "bond" them and disinfect both the hutches as each one will have its own territory to protect.

*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends

ARGH! I can't buy I shed, my parents would murder me. They were the biggest ones in my shop. Believe me most of them were like this! The Pet Cabin - Lazy Bones Small Hutches

I'll go measure my run as I can't find it online. Edit: it's 7ft long, 3ft high and 6ft wide. Again, the biggest one in the shop.

I don't know what to do if my hutches area is too small. I can't buy anything new and my parents will be horrified if I told them to send the buns to another home. The Animal Shelter told me that we had plenty of good room, so apparently they are wrong! Why can't they design blooming hutches the sizes they need to be!


----------



## Louiseandfriends

> If the mesh panel on the side is the same size on both, why not put them side by side, screw them together and remove both of those end panels?


They don't fit together, sadly. :'(



> Neither willow nor fabric as they are easily chewed through. Have a look at Runaround.co.uk for a great tube idea.


I didn't think so. :/ I'll check it out, thank you very much. 

Edit: I could build a link bridge thing between the two. http://www.runaround.co.uk/products/bridge-link Two hutches for both bunnies could be okay? :/


----------



## hazyreality

I think with some DIY to join top and bottom you might get away with them if you really cant get any others or a shed, easily done when shops dont sell them big enough. You could cut out between the top levels aswell as the bottom levels maybe?

Ah, just spotted the other post


----------



## Hel_79

Just wanted to add that you can bunny/predator-proof most things if you securely surround them with galvanised mesh.


----------



## Guest

First thing to do, DON'T PANIC Write a very polite note to put in the window of your local petshop, supermarket, newsagents, saying you are looking for an unwanted outdoor rabbit run, aviary, kennel, and see what is offered, free to pick up, or cheap. Also enquire if anyone has any steel mesh they could give you. Even if it is too big to keep the rabbits in, you can use it to make a a strong frame, to cover in light mesh, like chook wire, which isn't strong enough, unless heavy duty, to protect from a determined large dog or fox. I think there are 3 gauges of chook mesh. The lightest one is useless.You can also ask for unwanted old pottery sewerage pipe pieces, about a metre long, and fun to run through, to put in enclosure. Some cubby houses for children can make great small animal/chook houses, with work, so you could ask for them, too. If you get no immediately local replies, try further away, or if there are any primary school swap clubs. try them. It doesn't have to be that expensive. If you can get some bigger pieces of heavy duty mesh to actually make the frame, you can open your hutches into them. but you must make sure they can't be forced apart, by a fox or big dog. Don't use plastic clips. Buy proper agricultural tie wire. It's always useful.


----------



## Lil Miss

househens said:


> First thing to do, DON'T PANIC Write a very polite note to put in the window of your local petshop, supermarket, newsagents, saying you are looking for an unwanted outdoor rabbit run, aviary, kennel, and see what is offered, free to pick up, or cheap. Also enquire if anyone has any steel mesh they could give you. Even if it is too big to keep the rabbits in, you can use it to make a a strong frame, to cover in light mesh, like chook wire, which isn't strong enough, unless heavy duty, to protect from a determined large dog or fox. I think there are 3 gauges of chook mesh. The lightest one is useless.You can also ask for unwanted old pottery sewerage pipe pieces, about a metre long, and fun to run through, to put in enclosure. Some cubby houses for children can make great small animal/chook houses, with work, so you could ask for them, too. If you get no immediately local replies, try further away, or if there are any primary school swap clubs. try them. It doesn't have to be that expensive. If you can get some bigger pieces of heavy duty mesh to actually make the frame, you can open your hutches into them. but you must make sure they can't be forced apart, by a fox or big dog. Don't use plastic clips. Buy proper agricultural tie wire. It's always useful.


chicken wire isnt suitable to use with rabbits, they them selves can chew through it


----------



## emzybabe

There's always a way to sort these things out. your right they will much prefer free access into the run. can you take some photos so we can have a look? And make suggestions. Do your bunnies get on with each other? Have they been in the run together and the different houses at night? 

If you put the 2 hutches next to each other and took 1 side of the run off and left a door open would that not work? You could then latch them together using cable ties, string or hooks and eyes

Pet sitters aren't normally very good at handling bunnies


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Well, I've got the bridge link now and it just needs to be attached to the hutches!  Yes, Buddy and Trixie love each other very much. They often sit together in the run and sometimes Buddy will groom her.  However, due to Buddy's op recovery time, they have to be separated now and I guess they will need to be re-introduced.  

Yeah, I really don't just them... I'm going hopefully ask mum to board them at the RSPCA. It may be boring for them, but at least I know Buddy will be in good hands! They may also be able to help with re-bonding.


----------



## hazyreality

emzybabe said:


> Pet sitters aren't normally very good at handling bunnies


I'm a pet sitter 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe

hazyreality said:


> I'm a pet sitter
> 
> *Heidi*


you are an exception Heidi and you know it, farm more than just cats and dogs


----------



## emzybabe

hazyreality said:


> I'm a pet sitter
> 
> *Heidi*


you are an exception Heidi and you know it, farm more than just cats and dogs, its just a real shame you dont live nearer to me!


----------



## hazyreality

emzybabe said:


> you are an exception Heidi and you know it, farm more than just cats and dogs, its just a real shame you dont live nearer to me!


 Yeh I know what you mean, and I think thats a compliment aswell :blushing:
Maybe thats why I am so busy lol 

*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Okay, apparently the pet sitter says she has given loads of rabbits medicine before. The vets said that the pet sitter I use could be okay with it to. So, I decided I will trust her and leave Buddy at home whilst I'm away. After all, moving him will only panic him.


----------



## hazyreality

I would ask her to come out and visit first and ask her to be around the bunnies, she shouldnt charge you for a first visit  Then you can be sure that she is OK with them


----------



## Louiseandfriends

hazyreality said:


> I would ask her to come out and visit first and ask her to be around the bunnies, she shouldnt charge you for a first visit  Then you can be sure that she is OK with them


We've used her before and she did have an introduction before she worked for us.  We just didn't know if Buddy was going to be okay left alone without lots of supervision, but I think he'll be fine now.


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I decided that I might write an email to the shop who sold me those hutches, to let them know what rabbits SHOULD be kept in.  Of course, I need to give them alternative ideas for them to buy their stock from. I'm looking out myself for some ideas, but please post some here if you have any other good companies. Thank you. xx

Edit: Here are some of my ideas to send to them. Please let me know what you think:

PetsAtHome: 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/rose...ea-pigs-by-pets-at-home-(in-store-only)-29286
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/rose...ea-pigs-by-pets-at-home-(in-store-only)-29286
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/ivy-den-6ft-hutch-by-pets-at-home-84051

Some Trixie runs (the hutches are too small, bit I think the runs are okay.) 
http://www.the-rabbit-hutch-shop.com/massive-rabbit-guinea_pig_playpen_pets-run-folding-tr62452.html

Tongue and Groove 3:
http://www.theonlinepetstore.co.uk/...Groove-3-Door-Rabbit-and-Guinea-Pig-Hutch-912

I can also suggest they sell small wendy houses/sheds.

I don't want future rabbit/piggie owners to make the same mistake I did! 

EDIT: Just worked them out myself. They are all only 4-5 ft long. Still better than my 3fts though. Any other bigger ideas? xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends

I really hope I can persuade my parents to buy a little shed or child's playhouse for the buns. Sigh. This would be nice, pretty good price too!: Small garden shed 8' x 6'6'' - Garden - Jersey Insight


----------

